# Solved: unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.



## hankinpgh

i opened a command prompt and did ipconfig/release then ipconfig/renew and this message came up: An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

I have:
windows 7
actiontec GT784WN modem with verizon dsl
using wpa/wpa2
acer az1620 computer with realtek pcie gbe family controller

I cannot connect wired or wireless. My other desktop connects fine wired and other laptop connects fine wireless.

here are results from ipconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner-1>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-9C-DC-2E-53-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-DE-2B-12-18-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc9e:4a7d:2db9:6d1%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.6.209(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 393535019
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-C6-04-C4-74-DE-2B-12-18-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7E3BAEF3-CE0A-45E3-9470-6EC523BC1092}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5F6D1898-1B65-4A1F-83D3-705F93A64A18}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner-1>

Can anyone help me connect with this computer. I only paid a couple hundred bucks for it....lol. 
Thank you very much


----------



## Couriant

Is the wireless connection established? As in does is show connected to your router?


----------



## hankinpgh

yes, I can connect to the router wired and wireless....i just cant connect to the internet.


----------



## Couriant

This this from TerryNet

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## hankinpgh

Thank you sir...I previously tried this and just did again with the same outcome. I still cannot connect.


----------



## TerryNet

> yes, I can connect to the router wired and wireless....i just cant connect to the internet.


Please show an ipconfig /all for the above condition. In your initial post you had "Media disconnected" for the ethernet and for the Wi-Fi you were probably using the same channel as the router but there was no communication.


----------



## hankinpgh

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-9C-DC-2E-53-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::94e8:9ee1:2b4a:555c%14(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.85.92(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 533241052
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-C6-04-C4-74-DE-2B-12-18-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-DE-2B-12-18-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc9e:4a7d:2db9:6d1%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.6.209(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 393535019
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-C6-04-C4-74-DE-2B-12-18-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7E3BAEF3-CE0A-45E3-9470-6EC523BC1092}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5F6D1898-1B65-4A1F-83D3-705F93A64A18}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TerryNet

You're not getting communication with the router--at least not getting a response to your Dhcp request. Make sure the router's Dhcp server is enabled, and there is space in the address range.

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system?


----------



## hankinpgh

Dhcp server is enabled and there is space. It has Mcafee...
I just noticed that mcafee firewall is turned off and it won't let me turn it on...also windows firewall gives me a message that it's "not using the recommended settings to protect computer" and when i click to "use recommended settings", it doesn't correct it. When I go to advanced settings in windows firewall i have an error code 0x6d9..."windows firewall with advanced security snap-in failed to load"


----------



## hankinpgh

Dhcp server is enabled and there is space. It has Mcafee...
I just noticed that mcafee firewall is turned off and it won't let me turn it on...also windows firewall gives me a message that it's "not using the recommended settings to protect computer" and when i click to "use recommended settings", it doesn't correct it. When I go to advanced settings in windows firewall i have an error code 0x6d9..."windows firewall with advanced security snap-in failed to load"


----------



## hankinpgh

I think i found a fix for my firewall problem on microsoft website, but how do i download it if i can't connect to the internet? I can't figure out how to turn windows firewall off. I can't get past the message that tells me its not using the recommended settings.


----------



## TerryNet

First uninstall McAfee and run the Removal Tool. You can reinstall that if desired after you get networking going again.

There is no need to turn the Windows firewall off (unless you are using another firewall), and the message about "settings" _may_ be because McAfee has turned the Windows firewall off.


----------



## hankinpgh

BINGO! lol. I figured it was something simple. Thanks to you both for all of the help. 
I have to start a new thread later for my son's laptop. thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------



## johnnydg

Hello: I found this thread by searching for the string, "Unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out." which is an error message I have been dealing with for more hours than I would like to admit.

To the point, removing McAfee immediately solved the problem for my Ethernet and Wireless adapters. I haven't reloaded McAfee yet but wanted to say thanks for showing me the way to a potential solution.

Is there a short answer as to why McAfee caused this problem? I've always been big fan of McAfee and never would have suspected it was the root of my problem.

Thanks again,
Johnny


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome, and welcome to the forum, Johnny. 

Malware keeps getting smarter and more devious. Thus, McAfee and the other security suites have to dig deep into the guts of Windows to try to prevent infection. That puts them at risk of getting corrupted, and also they sometimes get wounded (corrupted) during battles with malware.

If you like McAfee go ahead and reinstall it. Just remember if you get various network problems that McAfee could be the inadvertent culprit.


----------

